# D2G USB Host?



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

So I recently stumbled across the fact that the original Droid can be a USB host! Does anyone know if this is possible for the D2G? It looks like the droid hack requires a custom cable. Yes I have googled this, but I haven't had time to really dig around and I'm wondering if anyone just happens to know the answer :wink2:


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Odds are it can too, I mean we do use sholes as a base for some things


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

So what are the steps to figuring this out? I could make up a usb host cable (perhaps more than one) using the instructions I found and mail them to devs. However, you can also buy them, and perhaps it would be best if there was a standard option for people? I'm pretty interested in this! I think it would be a fantastic feature to add to an already very capable global device. Just imaging being able to read your usb external hard-drive and email files off it whenever you have your phone on you! :grin2:


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

. . . . .


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

If anyone's got a cable ready, please give this app a try: https://market.android.com/details?id=hu.sztupy.android.usbhostcontroller (root required) and post the result!


----------



## holy_alien (Oct 21, 2011)

ok... so, do we have any news about this?


----------

